# The Official "Valentines Day" Thread...



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

Discuss what you are doing for the big corporate inspired Holiday?

What are you doing, where are you going, what are you buying...
Ask for advice, give some suggestions, etc. etc. etc.


aaaaaaannnndddd GO!!!


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't know! I need some ideas! Anyone?????


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm not really sure what to do... I just know I need to get on it pretty soon. 

Valentines Day is on a Saturday this year, which is kind of a good thing as it opens up the possibilities of things to do...


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

I had wanted to sort of recreate our first Valentine's day together (our first official date) but then my sister invited us to their cabin near Tahoe, so I think we'll go since it is also President's Day weekend (and no school on Monday). We may drive to Reno for an evening while she watches the kids, and then we'll do the same for her the next night. Not really a private Valentine's Day for us if we go, but at least it will be fun and break up the routine.

Not sure about gifts yet... need to think on that.


----------



## lonestarwife (Jan 24, 2009)

Well this year I am sad to say that my H is serving in Afghanistan. Last year we did not have very much money to buy big gifts for one another. I surprised him with his favorite meal on our nice China. Mind you we have three kids, so the older two helped out with dinner and the surprise and left us alone to enjoy our dinner together. I went all out with nice wine and a lavish dessert. Even though he had nothing to give me, his excitement and appriciation meant so much to me. Just remember that it's about making it personal and giving to someone else, not being selfish.


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

I haven't told hubby yet, but I have signed us up for a hands on 'Celebrating Love' Valentine's cooking class put on through our local Sur La Table.....

_"Bring your favorite someone and join us for a fun and romantic cooking experience. Learn, eat and laugh together as you create a menu of irresistible dishes featuring natural aphrodisiacs, luxurious textures and indulgent flavors. Then, when you’re done cooking, you’ll relax and enjoy a very special dinner together." _

Sounded like fun to me and something different for us. I scheduled daughter to stay the night with the grandparents :smthumbup:.


----------



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

:smthumbup: :smthumbup: :smthumbup: :smthumbup:​

Oh yes ... being a Saturday we might celebrate it earlier in the week so that we can get into RED LOBSTER & use my coupon I have for the two of us ... and it is nice because it's the day we met too 32 years ago so it would be nice 2 find the song that I had my good friend play on the " record player " and so I might have to look around for it and then I will play it and tell him those all important words that brought us together ... I THINK I AM IN LOVE WITH YOU ... so we will see.

I might get a single long stem red rose for him too so it just depends if I can get out to get something for him. So, I will update again soon.

Some tips are:

Since it's a weekend ... how about making some reservations at a fancy motel / hotel w/ a Jacuzzi & get some sparkling non - alcoholic apple cider & some fancy glasses, strawberries & some fresh whip cream 2 dip the strawberries in or to use else where.

Ladies ... Be sure to find something sexy to wear & bring along some toys & just have some fun. Also bring along some bath stuff to wash each other and just to have fun !!

Well, that is my in put ...


----------



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

i'll be working all day, the debating if i should do anything for my husband since he won't be doing anything for me. i hate valentine's day, always have always will


----------



## imalostperson (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't know that we are doing anything. we usually go out to dinner, I am going to see if he brings anything up. If not, then it's just another day....


----------



## ncreb24 (Jan 7, 2009)

WEll, since my Wife comes to this forum also, I cannot say what I am getting her but she will like it alot!!! We will be going out to eat and maybe catch a movie or something.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

i dont know what im doing either. my H said he has something really special planned, so im feeling a little anxious b/c i dont have anything. i kind of wish he'd just tone it down so i didnt feel like such an a** for not planning anything.


----------



## Lolly (Jan 27, 2009)

I have no clue on what to do this Valentine's day. 

Well there is something I would like to do...going on a romantic trip with my houseband, but I am so undecided.

There are so many romantic places... For sure I can mainly think about a long weekend not too far from where I live (London) and on a budget. In London you can always find a cheap flight ticket to any capital in Europe and if you are very lucky a cheap Eurostar return ticket to Paris...

Paris it is an option, but we have already been there.

Do you have any suggestion?

I had a look on line and I found a few lists of top romantic getaways on a budget like for example this one http://www.hostelbloggers.com/events/2009/01/valentines-day-top-10-romantic-getaways/
Have you guys found any other list on line or do you have any suggestion for my trip? 
At the moment I am undecided between Prague and Edinburgh as we have never been there before. Also I would not go to Italy as we are both Italian.
Thanks to all and have a nice Valentine's day!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

my wife's birthday is Feb 10th so I have a DOUBLE WHAMMY....

Our boys have baseball tryouts on Valentine's day and my wife has to work that day...So we will do something that night.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

I've made reservations at her favorite restaurant. But I'm not sure what to do after that... I was thinking just a movie. We both LOVE movies, and it was what we used to do all the time together when we were first dating, but haven't had the chance to do it in a while. 

But for some reason, I feel like I should be doing more than just diner and a movie. It seems too cliche or typical. I want to do more for her than just that.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Our anniversary is 3 days later, so we usually don't do anything special on Valentine's Day...And his birthday is today, mine was last week, so we have one thing after another this time of year!

One idea I thought of if you are on a budget and want to do something thoughtful/romantic...they sell digital photo key chains (around $10 now) and you could put a series of pictures ... cute, sexy, kids, pets, etc. or for a little more 'romantic' put you in several shots...with a little less on in each one...doesn't have to be anything over the top but just to give the idea where you are going with that...and the last shot is the real thing once you are both home


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I've also done a scavenger hunt...leave a note for my husband when he gets home from work...with a clue that leads him to the fridge...another clue on a bottle of champagne that leads him to the kitchen...another clue on there...and so on...mine ended up in the hottub and some silk rose petals to the massage table...and from there to the bed...I'm pretty sure he liked that one


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks, M22....and D22, nothin' to see here...keep surfin'


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

I am going to be in Vegas the week before, and coming home on the 13th. She is pretty jealous, as it's our favorite place to go together. So I am going to have to bring something back to help make up for it!


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> In Vegas? Bring back money! Just don't come home broke.
> Nah. Just kidding. Not condoning gambling. But, there's always jewelry......


I do like to play poker tournaments. I am not sure how much time I am going to get though. This is not a fun trip, it's a business thing. If I get to play, I most certainly will be bringing back some goodies for her! There were a few expensive dresses at Cesears she would die to have.


----------



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

GPR ... get some roses, chocolate, strawberries & whip cream for the fun later in the night !!!!


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

I just saw this...could be a fun game, but only if the kids are staying somewhere else!

And you thought there was nothing that could heighten your love of dessert! Enter Strip Chocolate, the game of sex and chocolate. You and a partner in crime take turns traveling around the game board, competing to keep your clothes and trying not to get painted with chocolate and cherry body frosting. Check, please.











Strip Chocolate


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> DN, thumbs up on the dresses. If you know her size, go for it!!


I do know her dress size. I do a lot of shopping for her because she has a hard time pulling the trigger.


----------



## bhappy3 (Feb 4, 2008)

My H always gets me the $10 teddy bear from Walmart with the year on the foot. I will have 15 of them this year. That's all I ever ask for for V day. However, this year his softball team is having their shrimp feed fundraiser. AYCE shrimp, chicken, and beer, plus 13 jars, door prizes, jello shooters, and a DJ of course. It's always a blast. I can't believe there are so many people with nothing to do that night! I'll sell ya tix! $20 each... can't beat that!!! Who wants to come??!! LOL


----------



## broken (Feb 2, 2009)

The teddy bear thing is so adorable, to give something continously like that. Pretty amazing. I'm getting something personalized, its our first Valentines Day, I'm clueless of what to do. I don't think my fiance is all that much into the holiday. We are in different states currently, so I'll be there on the holiday, so I am a present too! LOL

I always wanted to give something like that every year but I wouldn't know what.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Its my husbands birthday on the 11th and hes going to be 40 , we did go away last weekend but how fab my parents have offered to have all 4 off our children so i can treat him again so i going to pack our bags and collect him from work and whisk him away


----------



## bhappy3 (Feb 4, 2008)

broken said:


> The teddy bear thing is so adorable, to give something continously like that. Pretty amazing. I'm getting something personalized, its our first Valentines Day, I'm clueless of what to do. I don't think my fiance is all that much into the holiday. We are in different states currently, so I'll be there on the holiday, so I am a present too! LOL
> 
> I always wanted to give something like that every year but I wouldn't know what.


I really enjoy getting the bear every year, but for future reference, I'd prefer something a little smaller. If you've ever seen the bear i'm talking about, it's about 15" high. They do take up room, and I wonder what I'll do with them in 20 years when I have what... 35 of them! I do have to take them out and dust them every so often. So, if you're going to start a tradition, maybe keep the size in mind. Maybe I'll hit the news someday with all my bears! When I'm 90! haha Look for me!! =)


----------

